

Are You Lightest in the Morning? [video] - yincrash
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL2e0rWvjKI

======
yincrash
Essentially a video form of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9416062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9416062)
where the host investigates what the public thinks as well as animation of the
actual mechanisms.

